# MLB 2011!



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2011)

Opening day was yesterday!

I'm a big Yankees fan, and have been since I was 8. I'm excited for this season!

Don Mattingly has taken over the Dodgers (and won their opening day)

Pujols went hitless in his game against the Padres

and the Yanks beat the Tigers.

I'm going to be watching Mattingly and the Dodgers and Phillies to see how they do. 

What about everyone one else?

Here's the Opening week schedule:
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/?d=od&tcid=mm_mlb_schedule#date=03/31/2011

The poor Astros. Game 1 against Halladay, and Game 2 against Lee.


----------



## rd_777 (Apr 21, 2011)

All I have to say.... Pujols is boss


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Sicarius (Apr 24, 2011)

The O's were looking good this year.

Until last night...

poor bastards.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 25, 2011)

Wasn't just until last night. Before the Twins series, the O's were in the midst of an 8 game losing streak.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 29, 2011)

GO JAYS! I'm quite happy that the jays were able to take 3/4 of their series with texas. It shows what we are capable of when we get our pitching and hitting to sync up.


----------

